# Krank rev 1 yes or not ?



## Tachy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys , I found a Krank rev 1 for a really ridicolous price , 400 euros... I read a lot of bad things about Krank amps in general... what do you think about the rev 1 ? 
I play mostly modern metal with an 8 string guitar ...


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 7, 2017)

Most of the bad stuff I read was to do with employees planting fake reviews online, there was a big push back to that. 

It seemed one day, every other metal band was endorsed by Krank, then all of a sudden, nobody was. Too much of their money spent on marketing I guess. 

I'm not sure what the differences are between Rev 1 and Rev 2, but I think I have read the 2's are easier to work with and easier to dial in. I remember playing a krankenstien many years ago, probably more than a decade ago, when they were popular, I remember liking it but that's all I remember. Too long ago. 

My understanding is they are quality amps, but get a bad rep because of those marketing fuck ups. Also the general terrible web design for anything Tony Krank is involved with. 

I'd listen to some clips on YouTube and the like to see if it's the kind of sound you like. It's on my list as an amp I'd like to own one day. I'd pick one up for that price, for sure.


----------



## jsmalleus (Jul 7, 2017)

I really like my rev1+, I haven't played the original rev, but the usable presence range on my + is pretty small (I want to swap out the pot to open it up a bit some point), I really don't take mine up past 3, and never up to noon. I think a lot of folks set the presence up too high because they were used to being able to do that with other amps and then dismissed the amp as thin sounding garbage, because well that's what it sounds like if you crank up the presence. The sweep has more range, but I tend to keep it on the first half of the spectrum as well. You can make changes elsewhere to crank it up a bit if you want though. Find the sweet spot on it with your particular gear and the amp is killer. I think for an 8 string I'd lean towards the krankenstein rather than the rev if I had a choice, but the rev can get pretty tight and if you throw an OD in front it'd probably be fine for 8-string.


----------



## Tachy (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks guys for the replyes... I alwais use an od in front of my amps, Actually i love the grid slammer ... I think that the rev 1 - mesa oversized cab will probably sound killer ... I hope ... hahhaha


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jul 7, 2017)

Krank is solid gear they just had some sort of marketing backlash.

One "feature" of their amps has to do with the front end gain staging where it is really sensitive to your guitar volume. You can get a great range of useable and decent-volume level gain textures/tones just by rolling the volume knob on your guitar.

Overall voicing on Rev is great for the classic metallist. Thrash, rock, death metal, solo'in. Powerful low end (both channels), high headroom kind of dark clean channel. High gain tends to get harmonically rich and slushy (great if not ideal for DM but not the tightest for current modern tones). In terms of br00ts maybe somewhere between Recto and 5150 with comparable fizz on top. IME no need for boost given the particular front end gain structure. I never played with an EQ in the loop but that might open up more options if you are modern-leaning.


----------



## Tachy (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks a lot ... it s seems that they had really a bad marketing, I see the web page and it s crap ... anyway I will buy it and krank it


----------



## Talmaci (Jul 7, 2017)

If you want to change 5150 to Rev1 - don't do it. As experiment you can, but it's bad idea to play Rev in band.


----------



## budda (Jul 7, 2017)

The fact that you don't see or hear about them shows how much they're loved IMO.


----------



## rebornself27 (Jul 7, 2017)

Owned a krank rev nice solid amps once you figure out the mid sweep all will be well they take boost nicely too


----------



## mikeylewis1291 (Jul 17, 2017)

Iv never played the rev but I love my krankenstein, and if it's close to that I say go for it


----------

